# Berlin Parking



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

hi guys has any 1 done the xmas thing in berlin if yes wheres the best place to park leaving on the 1st dec cheers guys


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Have been recommended this in the past, the ADAC park in the centre of Berlin is now closed.

http://www.stellplatz-berlin.de/Startseite.2.0.html?&L=1


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

http://www.wohnmobilforum.de/viewtopic.php?p=278571

on a peninsula between 2 channels , Tegel Airport is in the proximity,
but silent after 2200 hrs

regards
Jan


----------



## korky24 (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for that Addie.

My mate has just moved there so I'll be visiting next spring. I'm particularly pleased I will not require the "fine dust badge"to access the site.

Cheers, Korky.


----------

